# 1989 "Black Lightning"



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*89' Black Lightning & 08' System Six*

22 years old and it's still "Scary Fast"


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Classic, do you think Cannondale will release a 40th years anniversary black lighting version?


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks ! if they do release a 40 year i sure would like one , that is if my "funds" would allow it, shoot i would like a 30 year one i see you have a 07 System Six in your line up , i have a 08 , those are great riding machines !


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

thekidd said:


> thanks ! if they do release a 40 year i should would like one , that is if my "funds" would allow it, shoot i would like a 30 year one i see you have a 07 System Six in your line up , i have a 08 , those are great riding machines !


Dont hold back on us lets see some pics of the System. Also your black lightning is pretty badass, very classy lookin.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*here ya go Devastator*



Devastator said:


> Dont hold back on us lets see some pics of the System. Also your black lightning is pretty badass, very classy lookin.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*..............*

.......


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Awesome dude, sweet bikes, your System looks like its in real good condition. I miss the solid feel of hammering it on the System.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

Devastator said:


> Awesome dude, sweet bikes, your System looks like its in real good condition. I miss the solid feel of hammering it on the System.


i see deceased on your System Six , i hate to ask but whats the story ? and feel free o post some pictures


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

wow! sorry for your luck ! i have heard no problems with the 08'


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

thekidd said:


> i see deceased on your System Six , i hate to ask but whats the story ? and feel free o post some pictures


I dont have any great pics of the System. I got a crack on my toptube near the carbon/alu joint. CDale warrantied it for a Supersix 09, thank god they didnt give me a Six, I woulda been flamed. I also had a crack in the work on the System, but its still my fav outa my 3 Cdales. The System only lasted 8ish months.









Brand new from the shop









Fracture, was around 2 inches


















Fork crack









Front end of my 10 Super HM, my rear wheel is still on back order, hopefully itll ship this week.










09 Super









10 Super









Broke 09, Housing Bracket came out.

Was very happy to have Cdale replace that with the Matte 10 Super Hm


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

i have got the 80's vintage Cateye Vectra working with a new battery and a good cleaning of the terminals that goes on Black Lightning


----------



## choiboi (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW loving the black lightning!


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice bike. It looks great after all these years!


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

superbad said:


> Very nice bike. It looks great after all these years!


thanks ,the old ones are a blast to ride


----------



## Cobalt512 (Aug 8, 2010)

those wouldn't happen to be dia compe blaze cranks in that last pic, would they? Just wondering, cuz my c'dale 3.0 came with a full suntour blaze group on it. Were those common on the 3.0's?


----------



## dfarnquist (Jul 6, 2011)

thekidd said:


> well it being a "Black Lightning" i tried to black it out more, with black tires


What do you think about the shifters on the frame? I have a 1995 R800 and I am thinking about making it retro like that to save money. There is already a place to mount the frame shifters. Do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## dfarnquist (Jul 6, 2011)

*Shifters*

I know it is a classic but how do you like the shifters on the frame? I have a 1995 R800 with real old 105 components. I am considering moving the shifters from the handlebars to the frame to save some money. What do you think?


----------

